# Trifoliate/Hardy Orange??



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

We have LOADS of Trifoliate Oranges AKA Hardy Oranges growing on our farm. These taste like/can be used in place of lemons. They grow in climates where other citrus can't grow. We're in SE OK. I'm wondering if these are marketable?? Anyone interested? I'm considering digging up some younger trees and selling them. ??


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Probably wouldn't make it here. Zone 5. Tempting tho.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Interesting, I didn't know about them! Glad to know, though I can't take any at the moment.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'd be interested.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Are those (trifoliate) the hardy small citrus with huge thorns used during colonial times out east to keep cattle fenced? If so, they make great marmalade!


----------



## Renorei (Nov 5, 2014)

You wouldn't happen to have any ichang papedas would you?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I remember those from MS when I was a girl. Granny called them mock oranges. They make good fence. I'd be interested in a few. How much are you asking?


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes Idc...those are the ones. Cyngbaeld...I believe if we sell any they will be $10 each plus shipping if necessary.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Renorei...I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## Renorei (Nov 5, 2014)

Ah, oh well. It's an old fruit, sort lemonish, with excellent cold tolerance. It can be crossed with other fruits to make new cold hardy fruits.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi, I would be very interested if you end up selling these, I adore a good marmalade and it sounds like these would be just the thing


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but trifoliate orange can be very invasive in common situations, and they are terrible to deal with. Not to mention that the thorns covering them will stick completely through tractor tires, even 10 ply rear tires and ruin them.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes they do spread like wild fire. But you'll never have to buy lemons.


----------

